# Pay increase 12 13 and 14 (july)



## Dawanvzla (Jun 14, 2017)

did anyone receive this email? I did im still waiting for the the 80$ offer! Anyone???


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I got 80 block for Tuesday. I really thought they would send out more reserved blocks for the week but got my typical one reserved block


----------



## Dawanvzla (Jun 14, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> I got 80 block for Tuesday. I really thought they would send out more reserved blocks for the week but got my typical one reserved block


I aint receive my reserve block yet


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Got 2 at increased rate and one a base rate. Ignored them all.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I got my to reserve higher rate blocks


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Got 2 at increased rate and one a base rate. Ignored them all.


Smart man. Amazon is sending these tiny increases getting suckers to take them. Day of they may be paying 25 to 30 an hour while you load beside some ant who settled for 18 to 20.


----------



## VinJuice (Jul 9, 2017)

Got a couple of $80 reserved blocks but the warehouse is too far so I passed.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

No reserve. Nothing. I'm having trouble getting blocks at my warehouse let alone see increased rate blocks.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

One for the 14th. DLA5


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> No reserve. Nothing. I'm having trouble getting blocks at my warehouse let alone see increased rate blocks.


What's your delivery station?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Got 4 more offers today. 3 at increased rate and 1 for Saturday at base. Probably ignore all but one.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

My warehouse is garbage. We'd be lucky to get $2 increase per hour.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Who's your warehouse boss Placebo17....Putin!!?? 

Don't worry, you're not alone. At our location.... ZERO blocks released yesterday and today for next day and ZERO blocks released for today!??? 
Let alone any kind of increase. 
I assume things are much more quiet today because everyone is waiting for the deals to start at 6pm tonight but this is ridiculous!


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

We've been getting pay increases already and I'm certain it's going to get to at least 25hr in the days after the event.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> We've been getting pay increases already and I'm certain it's going to get to at least 25hr in the days after the event.


Ugh I don't live too far from Northgate but at the time they never had logistics blocks.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Ugh I don't live too far from Northgate but at the time they never had logistics blocks.


Those are nothing special. Someone showed me a photo of 7 offers from there from 2 weeks ago, the rate was the same $22/hr. They didn't increase it for Prime Day. Blocks stayed up for hours.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Was offered 3 hour block for $60 today.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> What's your delivery station?


Irvine and Anaheim. I get a lot of offers from Hawthorne, Chino and East LA as well but those warehouses are too far away.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

uberer2016 said:


> Irvine and Anaheim. I get a lot of offers from Hawthorne, Chino and East LA as well but those warehouses are too far away.


There's a warehouse in Anaheim ? I thought it was closed.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

getawaycar said:


> There's a warehouse in Anaheim ? I thought it was closed.


It is closed.

It's also worth noting that I've seen several Chino blocks for prime days at base rate. No increase.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Well got a 4 hour block for $80. I guess this is better than couple 3 hour reserved blocks I was offered for $60.

I hope the rates go to $100 by tomorrow and Thursday but I doubt it since we have so many drivers.

Edit: couple reserved blocks offered for $54 not $60


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> It is closed.
> 
> It's also worth noting that I've seen several Chino blocks for prime days at base rate. No increase.


They shut down two good OC locations Anaheim and Buena Park which sucks for me. Maybe they'll open another one in the area soon. I'm not driving to Chino. No big deal I just do it once or twice a week for a little extra cash.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Still no increases for me. They keep sending me reserved blocks for those days but I keep declining. Hopefully everyone else is doing the same and not being a sucker. They should raise the rates to at least $88 dollars for a 4 hour shift if they need drivers.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cody6666 said:


> Still no increases for me. They keep sending me reserved blocks for those days but I keep declining. Hopefully everyone else is doing the same and not being a sucker.


LOL... you're not new here bro, you should know better. Desperate ants love crumbs.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Still only seeing 80 dollars hopefully by tomorrow afternoon it's higher. Maybe prime day isn't generating the sales they hoped. I do know our warehouse had over 200 routes this morning


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

We have 20 offers that's been sitting for hours , all at $80 ... It'll probably hit $88 then they'll drop off ... That's when the hold outs get nervous.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Still only seeing 80 dollars hopefully by tomorrow afternoon it's higher. Maybe prime day isn't generating the sales they hoped. I do know our warehouse had over 200 routes this morning


Not all routes go to flex.


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

Got $72, $88 and $102 - 3 and 4hr blocks here in DPD1.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

DCH4 got up to $25/hr this evening, we had huge t-storms, flooding, and generally crappy weather most of the day around Chicago. I bet the warehouse people were sweating a bit...


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Still nothing for me. There were shifts all day today and they were opening up shifts for tomorrow as well. No price increase yet. If they are short people they will have to tomorrow.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

jester121 said:


> DCH4 got up to $25/hr this evening, we had huge t-storms, flooding, and generally crappy weather most of the day around Chicago. I bet the warehouse people were sweating a bit...


True, the weather was crappy. Humidity kills it. There was $72 3-hour in MG. Completed in 2 hrs.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hope some of you jokers got a taste this afternoon, DCH4 was up to $26/hr for PM blocks last time I checked. I passed -- no interest in dealing with closed flooded streets all over Lake County.....


----------

